# Broadband with no fup and atleast 1-2 mbps in uttamnagar delhi



## thekillinggunner (Jul 22, 2015)

I want a unlimited broadband connection at least with the speed of 1-2 mbps under 1k. Currently I'm using MTNL 512kbps unlimited (prepaid) plan. Any "cable wala" connection can be considered. I have researched these ISP's:
1.Reliance
2.Exciel
3.pacenet
4.Nextra
5.Spectranet 
Any one knows any more please tell me.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 22, 2015)

Spectranet is not not full UL in Uttam Nagar. Nextra is just FUP! Reliance has bad reviews. So IMO look for ads in newspapers for local net wala or call up hathway, they can provide net along with thier set top box. I myself was using 1mbps Ul for 1k and I live in near Mahavir Enclave and I know a net guy who provided me, but now i shifted to MTNL TriB Ul 999 combo. It has much better ping and speeds at same price. But now, im having some problems. Ill elaborate if you need me to.


----------



## thekillinggunner (Jul 22, 2015)

What kind of problems. BTW I'm using MTNL for 3-4 years and  I dintfaced any problem like downtime or lesser speed or fluctuationof speed but I did get a problem is that during rain dal get unstable but you fix that on your own. Actually I have to leave MTNL for two main reasons:
1. Speed is only 512kbps 
2. I have a prepaid conection and they don't have any prepaid plan for speed higher than 512
That's why I have to change ISP. And btw I live near mahavir enclave in bindapur DDA flats


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 22, 2015)

Pm me your address. Actually, I think the line broke from my side, the line my is gonna come soon. But change the mtnl plan to the one I have. Its great. Better than the older one. The older guy was millinium computers in shani  bazar chowk . try them. But changing the plan is better.


----------



## thekillinggunner (Jul 22, 2015)

And one more thing I also seen a ISP named Excitel. excitel they have great plans in 1k .


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 23, 2015)

Omgod


----------

